# neutered male rat and female rats



## calvo88 (Feb 3, 2008)

I am looking into getting a male rat (year old) he will be neutured and will be away from the females for three weeks after getting neutered.

I was just wondering if there are any benefits to both male and female living together?


----------



## mayatweak (Sep 4, 2008)

I've heard neutered males and females get along well and that they're some of the easiest to introduce. Good luck!


----------



## calvo88 (Feb 3, 2008)

thank you 

We are going to be looking at a year old male through my local rat rescue I really cant wait  I will get pictures and everything once we've got him (oh and picture of my girlies ;D)


----------



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

Neutered males and girls are usually very happy together. In fact, some of my males/females had the strongest bonds together, it was so sweet...


----------

